# Recovering my partition



## nimish (Jul 12, 2002)

I've been trying to install SuSE 10.2 on my Core 2 Duo MacBook Pro using the instructions here: http://en.opensuse.org/Installation_on_MacBook_Pro_Intel_Core_2_Duo_(x86)

I get to the part where I have to sync the partitions using rEFIt and then boot into the SuSE DVD's rescue mode, but when I select Boot from CD, my screen goes blank and nothing happens.

I've pretty much given up altogether - I'll just put SuSE on my PC and remain happy with the MacBook as is, but now I can't get back the hard disk space that I had orignally allocated using Boot Camp. The message I get is "Your startup disk must be formated as a single Mac OS Extended (Journaled) volume or already partitioned by Boot Camp assistant for installing Windows"

How do I get that partition back?


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi,

I found the following on page 22 at this link.



> _*Removing Windows from Your Computer *
> 
> How you remove Windows from your computer depends on whether you installed
> Windows on a single-volume disk or on a second disk partition.
> ...


----------



## nimish (Jul 12, 2002)

I know all that, but Boot Camp doesn't let me get to that point. All it does is give me the aforementioned error and quits.


----------

